# Epson F6070 Question



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

Hi guys, 

I just recently purchased a Epson 6070, But i really have no clue how to use it.

This is my first large format printer, and not really sure how to get it to work.

For this printer , can i printer directly form software like Illustrator and PS ? Or does all file need to go through Wasatch Rip to get it to print ? 


It only prints form Watsach, what kind file format can it take ?


Thank you
Jason


----------



## yogaDE (Sep 12, 2014)

Did you get no offer of training? That said mine consisted of here's the on button and here is how to change hte paper roll. 

You can print from illustrator to Rip but you need to have a utility installed by Wasatch to do this. Otherwise it will only print eps files or pdf files but not ai files. Good luck printing solid dark color BTW. Just lost several hundred dollars worth of fabric, ink and paper trying to do this (once again) after being told my many shades of brown problem was fixed. Its an issue with these printers. Busy bright shades are good, dark solids are horrible with this machine. If anyone here has any ideas on how to fix this love to hear about it.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow! Next to no training huh? I got my 6070 from IT Supplies and they were knowledgeable about the machine, software and what type of paper to use from different substrates. They even setup different profiles in the rip software for me. 

To date, we haven't had any problems with the machine itself. There was once an issue with the blacks but we solved this by saving all files as cmyk and printing only jpegs, tiff and png files. About 50% of the time pdf's would give strange boxes around any text / image that had effects applied to it (drop shadows, putter glow, etc). I have no idea why but it did. Never got these issues with jpegs. 

Also, when we experimented with different brands of paper we would have banning issues. We resolved this by going into the rip settings and adjusting thickness of the paper. We have also adjust how many passes the printhead makes. 

I am going on one year of having the machine. I will be purchasing the extended warranty next week. The cost of ownership is way lower than the Ricoh I started out using when I first got into sublimation. 

I guess I lucked out buying it from IT Supplies. I was looking for a local vendor who had its own in house tech support. If your under a year with your machine then you should call Epson. I have been told they have been overly helpful with this product because it's
Their first run at building this type of machine.


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

I will ask my dealer regard of the training, 

I got another question
When i first set up the printer , on the initial ink charge. the printer use up its first waste tank @ 16% completion mark. Did you guys experience this ?
The first wast tank doesn't really feel full when i took it out, maybe bad counter chip on it.
I will had to call my deal and epson to ask.
I had to put in the spare tank that came with it for it to finish the cycle.
When the charge cycle was done 1 hour later, there was only less than 1/2 left on the new spare tank. 

After i try to do a test print with a jpeg and pdf file, the printer seem to put down so much black ink that it doesn't dry on the paper. 

Can you guys give me some basic step on how to operate the wasatch rip software?

I try to look online, youtube, and on wasatch site. but didnt really find any good tutorial on how use the software.


Thank you
Jason


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Jason,

Your purchase of the property with Wasatch RIP should've included a six month "service contact" where you can call Wasatch as many times as you want for help.

Best wishes! Reading your story makes me appreciate my dealer even more!


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

On the waste: I wouldn't worry about that. Depending on what you are printing those should last a long time. I didn't replace those until after 6months of usage and I printed daily... About 50 orders or more. But I would recommend ordering a extra one to keep up on the shelf. 

On the black ink: that is something easily fixable but I can't remember exactly what setting to change. I'll look on Monday when I get back to work. But... It's in the rip software. I think it was either the paper thickness I had to adjust or maybe the droplet size. My dealer told me and that's how I knew what to adjust. I'll look on Monday but I guess you can call Wasatch on Monday as well. One more thing about this... I believe it's in the profiles in Wasatch. My vendor set up profiles for fabric, metal and stone substrates. That is where the paper settings and droplet sizes are. 

If you do call... Tell them to walk you through clearing the cache on the rip software as well. At least once a week we do this. No one told me about this until I asked. The software keeps a copy of everything you have ever printed. After a while the software gets extremely slow in processing your print jobs. I went from processing to printing in 60 seconds to it taking over 20minutes to start printing. I thought the computer was messed up. One phone call and I found out about the cache. They really should have a idea about all of this! Nevertheless... Knowing this will save you time down the road.


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

Hi Guy, 

Thank you for the advice.
My problem with heavy deposit was because no profile was loaded.
The image configuration cd that came with the package didnt have any F6070 profiles in it. Had to download it form the site.

Do you guys know which Printer firmware version you guys are running ?
My printer shows : PT008E7- 1.11.4000

But on Epson.ca and epson.com, i do not see my firmware version on it.
They have 
Initial Release Version PT013D3 4/11/2013
Update PT014BD 12/12/2013
Update PT019DC. 1/14/2014


----------



## sarimnadeem (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t495113.html#post2737513


Any help in the above?


----------



## winterk80 (Feb 9, 2013)

This is an easily fixable wasatch adjustment. We had the same issue until we called the folks at wasatch and they told us how to adjust the color. The blacks were kind of bluish. Now they are as deep of black as you'll see, when I hold the F6070 printed and pressed substrates up to my black phone they make the phone look grey 

There are two ways to fix it:
1: You can put in a spot color for black - call wasatch as to how to do this in the software
2: You can adjust the levels of the black and all other other colors. For instance in wasatch since ours was bluish we turned up a red a tiny little bit, turned up black a tiny little bit. Then we turned up the master color from 100% to 140%. Now our blacks are very rich. Likely if yours is brown you need to do similar adjustments. Call wasatch and they can walk you through how.



yogaDE said:


> Did you get no offer of training? That said mine consisted of here's the on button and here is how to change hte paper roll.
> 
> You can print from illustrator to Rip but you need to have a utility installed by Wasatch to do this. Otherwise it will only print eps files or pdf files but not ai files. Good luck printing solid dark color BTW. Just lost several hundred dollars worth of fabric, ink and paper trying to do this (once again) after being told my many shades of brown problem was fixed. Its an issue with these printers. Busy bright shades are good, dark solids are horrible with this machine. If anyone here has any ideas on how to fix this love to hear about it.


----------



## Yanixki (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello guys, I am vey new here and I posted this question to the other thread also, please delete this if this is unecessary. 

Basically, We are doing sports apparels and have recently bought an Epson F6070. I have questions regarding the wasatch software it has. 

Do you guys happen to know where I can find sports templates to put into the wasatach software? Do I have to do this in wasatch or via illustrator or photoshop?


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

you can do the template and illustration in illustrator, PS or Corel.

and send the file to wasatch via Print function in the software.

you will need to use wasatch to setup a hot folder for the software to send the scrip to.

After the scrip is in the hot folder, wasatch will automatically read it in its Query tab.

Rip and print form there on.


----------



## davidjerk (Jan 28, 2012)

HI Guys,
I am thinking to purchase this Epson 44" width F6070 and F7170 and a flatbed slide heatpress. I have got a few printed samples from the printer seller and the colour black is not solid even i have filled cmyk 100% in ai format. Is it the printer limitation? I have problem to align accurately during heatpress on my the cut pieces. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

unm..I think you should read some of JYA's post>>

if i can start again, i would probably get a Motuh .less limitation on ink 

For my F6070 i have to print in RGB mode to get Darker black.
and i have Banding problem with F6070,


----------



## davidjerk (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,
Who is currently using Epson F6070 or F7170? I need to know if vivid and vibrant colours can be printed or not. My existing clients are very particular on dark black colour. Who can advise me on heat press on fabric cut pieces as alignment on paper and fabric is very difficult. Thank you.


----------



## davidjerk (Jan 28, 2012)

In this case, looks like Epson F6070 colour is not so dense and dark? Can anyone share some tips on aligning the fabric cut pieces on paper transfer to have a precise print/ Thanks in advance.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

davidjerk said:


> Hi,
> Who is currently using Epson F6070 or F7170? I need to know if vivid and vibrant colours can be printed or not. My existing clients are very particular on dark black colour. Who can advise me on heat press on fabric cut pieces as alignment on paper and fabric is very difficult. Thank you.



Why not just print on the fabric and cut the pieces? 

I do this with flags. That is of course a lot simpler.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

davidjerk said:


> HI Guys,
> I am thinking to purchase this Epson 44" width F6070 and F7170 and a flatbed slide heatpress. I have got a few printed samples from the printer seller and the colour black is not solid even i have filled cmyk 100% in ai format. Is it the printer limitation? I have problem to align accurately during heatpress on my the cut pieces. any help is greatly appreciated.


I though this problem was fixed ages ago. 

Some adjustment in the RIP of something.


----------



## Dom67 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello, I am currently using the F6070 with great results. There are a lot of questions and I will try to comment on them all. The rip software in my opinion is the best way to go, it will turn RGB into CMYK automatically when you import the file. You can open PS files directly into the RIP software but I think AI files you might need a plugin for. I use Tiff files for the best quality print but jpeg also works just fine. At the middle top of the RIP software you will see your preset for the print job. There is a gear icon to change these settings, then when it opens a new window. There you will see a dropdown menu labeled Imaging Configuration, you can check these to see if any will work for you, fabric setting is what mine is on. To the right of this menu there is a edit button, after clicking another window pops up. There you can adjust the Dpi and other options for printing. 720 dpi is plenty for most designs and saves ink. The other question about the black coming out wet looking and taking forever to dry is most likely because the Dpi setting is too high. You can also adjust the way the printer applies the ink by changing the pass patterns and times it runs the passes. The alignment issue is all about making your template acurate and taking your time pressing. Hope this helps, please repost question if I missed it.


----------

